# Need picture



## malahusk (Mar 22, 2009)

I have searched the gallery section and ran searches in the toolbar, but coming up with nothing good. (all the pics are good, just not what I'm trying to find  )

So, Tawni is 8 months and looks like a scruff-muffin :wub: . I got her rear end & rear legs trimmed up nicely, to a 1" length using straight shears & thinning scissors to blend. I got all the way up to her waist area, but scared to death to trim the body area and front. She's afraid of scissors anyway thanks to a "bad groomer", so she only lets me go so far before she freaks out, although she's getting better at this. 

I am trying to find a side view, standing up, pic of a summer cut or puppy cut (not sure if there is a difference in those terms?) Plus a nice facial pic on how it all goes together. Something I can take to a groomer and say "make her look like this". Might be easier than trying to describe what I want. I figured to save her the stress, I will wash and do all the prep work, then have the groomer just trim the head & body & front legs to match the rear end I already did, while I stay with her the entire time. Does this sound about right as a plan?

As you can see in the sig picture, she's a wooly little critter!

Anyone got pics I can use as a "descriptive" tool?

Thanks!

P.S. I want to keep her hair long in the middle of her head for bows & such.


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Could this be what you were looking for? I like this cut for Sam because maintaining it is so easy for me. No mats for us to fight with when I give him his daily brushing. Lol. 










Tawni is a doll by the way... :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I also have a ton of pictures as Hunter is kept in a puppt cut all year.

Here are a few

Face and legs and neck









Side View









Close up of Face










Side view of body and head









If I remember correctly, we used a number 10 blade on hunter's body and legs and scissored his tail and head in order to sculpt his face. I have him eyebrows as it holds back his topknot hair if he is either not in the mood or I have to leave really early (hubby can't topknot and I am not going to wake Hunter up to put one in).


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Here is London with a #3F blade on the body, and longer legs with shaped ears rather than long:









And here is more of a standard puppy cut with an even length throughout the body and legs, with a slightly longer head than the above picture (no topknot here, but you an just ask them to leave it):









And, another standard puppy cut picture:









Finally, this is London's shaved look (we are in the process of growing her body and topknot back out):


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

omg! omg! omg! London is too cute for words! I *LOVE* the shaved body look. :wub: 

to the original poster: also check out Crystal's post of Zoe & Jett in http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=44674


----------



## malahusk (Mar 22, 2009)

PERFECT! That is exactly what I was looking for! Thank you VERY much! :thumbsup: 
Wanted those pics to show a groomer so Tawni wouldn't end up... shall we say it politely, "embarrased" :brownbag: 

BTW, is there an actual difference between a "puppy cut" and "summer cut", is it 2 different cuts? or is it just the name is different?

THANKS again for those pics! :ThankYou:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (malahusk @ Apr 7 2009, 09:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758738


> PERFECT! That is exactly what I was looking for! Thank you VERY much! :thumbsup:
> Wanted those pics to show a groomer so Tawni wouldn't end up... shall we say it politely, "embarrased" :brownbag:
> 
> BTW, is there an actual difference between a "puppy cut" and "summer cut", is it 2 different cuts? or is it just the name is different?
> ...


When you go to the groomer, don't ask for a "puppy cut" nor a "summer cut"...just take in the photo of what you want her to look like. Each groomer seems to have a different idea of what those terms mean, so you may end up with a shaved dog with no tail & no topknot if you ask for a cut without bringing the photos. lol

Which cut did you decide on trying? I love trying out new cuts, it's amazing how different they can look with all the different styles. Sometimes I think London looks like 3 different dogs in those photos I posted. lol Good luck with your groomer, and I can't wait to see her all trimmed up!


----------



## malahusk (Mar 22, 2009)

Think either Sammy's cut (posted by NDTH) or yours (the second pic) Not brave enough for your first pic, just yet, and I think I cut her rear half too short for that anywho's.

Will be taking the pics with me tho. Got to find a groomer that will let me "hang around" first. We are in a tiny countryish / farm community so pickings are pretty slim. A bigger city is 70 miles away, so may need to try there.


----------



## malahusk (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok, found a groomer who seemed very sympathetic to my needs (more like demands). She was actually very pleased that I wanted to stay thru the grooming process and said a number of her clients insist on staying. The appointment is next Wednesday, the 15th. so will be posting results when we get home. Printed off the pics so they are going with me. If anyone can think of anything I need to tell the groomer when I go, please speak up. Thanks!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Woohoo! I'm so glad you found a groomer! I can't wait to see Tawni's new look. 

Make sure you mention to your groomer whether or not you want the hair in between the eyes clipped or not. It's personal preference, but most groomers will shave the corners of the eyes/bridge of the nose if you don't specify.

Also, something that I prefer, is to have them use a #10 blade just in the armpit areas (not down the insides of the legs or anything) so there is no chance of matting there from harnesses.


----------



## malahusk (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for the armpit info. As for between the eyes? I think I will try to let it grow out. Right now, the corner area hairs are successfully starting to head downward following the "tear trail" and the hair between the eyes is growing upward towards where her little hairclip (top knot eventually) goes. So I think I may leave all that alone. Will take care of the armpit thing tho. 
Thanks for your help!


----------

